# Dog bite at my job today !!!!!!!!!!!!GRRRR



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So a truck came in to the loading dock this morning to deliver product. One of my workers went up to the driver to check the temperature of the cargo. The truck driver opens the door and his JRT comes out flying and nips my employees ankle. The driver assures that the dog is only being playful and protective and that he is ok. Seconds later the JRT jumps up and catches my employees buttcheck and breaks skin. 

The truck driver still managed to say the dog was only acting protective and that he is not agressive(contradiction). So he puts the dog back in the truck and puts a muzzle on him. When I get there to write a report for my workman's comp insurance company I go up to the truck driver to meet him and see the dog. The poor dog is standing on the console of the truck and he is wearing the muzzle shaking completely petrified. I told the guy that he was lucky we did not call the cops because they would take his dog away. I also told him that because of people like him many dogs are being deemed illegal. I told him that I owned two dogs and one of them a pitbull and that if this was the case with my dog he would be put to sleep no questions asked. I said you need to learn to contain your dog and leash it when you leave the truck. He replied " my dog is not a pitbull he is a Jack Russell" so I said, it doesn't matter your dog attacked a human bit someone. 


I yelled at the guy and said look at your poor dog, he is obviously petrified you need to protect your dog. Goddddddddddddddddddddddddd I just wanted to pull him out of the truck and choke him out and take the pup with me. Seriously people like this ruin it for everyone else that is responsible.

Luckily I bought him enough time and by the time they call the cops he was gone. I know many of you will not agree with me on what I did because the dog was HA but when I saw the dog shaking and wobbling It just broke my heart and I couldn't see that poor little dog at a shelter


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok i really have a problem with this, i mean he KNEW his dog was aggressive otherwise he wouldn't have had a muzzel, WTF is he doing driving around with an aggressive no not properly contained!?!
people are stupid and i prob would have let him go before the cops got there to =S


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The dog could have got the help it needed at the shelter. It most likely would have just been quarantined though. Letting people get away with things like that will not help them learn any.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your story made me laugh, nothing like getting caught in the butt by a small terrier! 
ok seriously ppl are stupid no matter what breed they own and maybe this will cause this man to be more responsible about his dog. I just hate it when I hear ppl make every excuse in the book on why there dog is HA and why the bite is justified. Now not all bites are the dogs fault and not all bite make a dog truly HA however this is a case of an out of control dog and a irresponsible owner.... poor dog


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> The dog could have got the help it needed at the shelter. It most likely would have just been quarantined though. Letting people get away with things like that will not help them learn any.


I know =( but technically that dog bit a human and drew blood that would make it a vicious animal in the law's eyes. Having strangers such as animal control and come in and take the dog away would have caused a lot more fear agression out of that dog. I think that dog wouldn't have made it and it is clear that the owner is a complete moron and I doubt he would have done anything to save the dog.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Your story made me laugh, nothing like getting caught in the butt by a small terrier!
> ok seriously ppl are stupid no matter what breed they own and maybe this will cause this man to be more responsible about his dog. I just hate it when I hear ppl make every excuse in the book on why there dog is HA and why the bite is justified. Now not all bites are the dogs fault and not all bite make a dog truly HA however this is a case of an out of control dog and a irresponsible owner.... poor dog


As soon as I told my fiance what happened this morning she asked me why in the world would someone confine a drivey hyper dog to sit in a truck all day. That poor dog needs a good run and sprints and some tug of war to get out all of that anxiety. I think that is the wrong breed to have as a companion in that situation.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never had A dog that was HA.
I've had A few that bit,unprovoked,pits,and they didn't last long.
from the bite to the bang.
I refuse to be A statistic for A dog bite that happens a second time.
making excuses for biting dogs is A sign of incompetance.
and yes,A doggle berry on your butt,thats funny.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well would it be better to be possibly pts or go insane in a truck. They usually do evaluations on dogs before they put them down.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

not if they have a bite history only option then is the owner fighting to get it back, but good point


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aimee235 said:


> Well would it be better to be possibly pts or go insane in a truck. They usually do evaluations on dogs before they put them down.


David didn't say it,I'm gonna go out on A limb in the dogs defense,in light of the OP's original post.
the dog was probably very hyper,on top of the JRT fever of zoom.they are the zoomsters extrordinaire.
David got dog sense.when he said that he'd take the dog home,I'd venture that the dog didn't show blatant growl,snarl feroscious attack.
it appears to be strange people,wound up protective dog, no proper introduction on the owners part etc.that after the fact reverted to fear as per the description.
I do stick by eliminating biters,unprovoked.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe yelling at the driver was not a good idea. Maybe getting him to stay around and tried to talk to him about it. Though if the guy is not listening next time say oh I forgot to have you sign some papers please come with me to my office. While the other workers call up the police just stall the guy. 
Also before heading toward the office have one of the guys take a picture of the truck drivers tags. 
a HA dog should be put down.This man is doing a living of going and visiting people. He shouldnt be bringing his dog what is biting people. 

he is not agressive but he just bit a man twice...hmmm sound a little weird to me, like a guy who doesnt know what he is doing. I may over pass one bite as a protective thing but once standing there and talking to people and the dog bites twice...its time to put him down. 

The dog may have been shacking for a few reasons. Maybe the guy abused the dog right after putting the muzzle on and the dog knows he is in for it because of the muzzle. Which ever the reason being. The dog bit twice for no reason.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Kudos to you. YOU were there, YOU did what you felt was right. Don't second guess your judgement. You'll sleep better.


----------

